# The Beloved Cob



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

There's a lot to read about corn cobs
on this most august forum;
most of it good, some of it bad --
too much to just ignore 'em.

They're good for newbs one poster says,
they're cheap and can't be ghosted;
I like 'em fine another writes,
and thusly he just posted.

Burley blends are what they like,
hey, maybe latakia;
Throw in a vaper or aromat,
so cheap they're almost free-a.

What of the bowl? the question comes,
should I cake it or not?
Responses pour from keyboards bold,
but me, I've plum forgot.

They have no soul, I actually read
one deprecator write;
_mais au contraire mon bon frère,_
you just ain't got that right!

Kipling came and saw Mark Twain
a-puffin' on a cob;
Mocking the material the Englishman
showed himself a snob.

"A cob you say!" retorted Twain,
blue eyes glowing fearsome;
My good man, it's no corn cob,
it's a goddam Missouri Meerschaum!

Sweet and dry will be your smoke,
just run a cleaner through it;
It'll last for months or even years,
if you'll but stay true to it.

Smoke your briar, smoke your stone,
hell, smoke your metal pipe!
Me, I'll stick with the old corn cob,
pokin' out of my gob as I type!

To sum it up I guess you could say
they come a dime a dozen;
But throw aways? Never! says I,
and the rest of us what loves 'em!


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

Nice little poem you "cobbled" together.:biggrin:


----------



## neonblackjack (Oct 27, 2010)

Had a bunch of people over last night to celebrate my girlfriend's birthday. Naturally, I reached for the cob, and smoked two bowls of Peterson Sunset Breeze and one of Irish Oak. Smoked like a dream the whole time. 
I considered why I feel like I need any other pipe.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Very enjoyable read!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have enjoyed my little experience with the cob so far!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

you guys are slowly winning the battle against my willpower. I think I'm going to finally have to jump to this side of the pond to check it out.

Off to search for some cobs and pipes baccy.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

nice, good job


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Very clever poem, Kevin! I got my first cob about a month ago, now owning a Diplmat, three Legends and a Patriot. (Don't like the Patriot much, though.) The other 4 have taken over my pipe smoking almost. I'm starting to feel like the briars are being badly neglected. The interchangeable Forever Stem, which ditches the obnoxious filter, makes them perfect smokers.


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

Even my wife liked that one!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

loving my legends right now. 

looking into getting a pony express, can anyone tell me why this is cheaper than legends?


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Great poem, I love my cobs. My generals and my Bent McArthur are by far my favorites. I only pull the Mc out when I have 2 hours to kill.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

EvoFX said:


> loving my legends right now.
> 
> looking into getting a pony express, can anyone tell me why this is cheaper than legends?


It's because they're so tiny. About 1/2 Legend size. Not bad for a quick smoke and I like the longer shank. Well, I should say the bowl is about 1/2 Legend size...it's 5" long over all. I like 'em, I just wish they were bigger.


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

This poem speaks to all Cob Smokers and I am one of them. Great Job.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Very clever poem, Kevin! I got my first cob about a month ago, now owning a Diplmat, three Legends and a Patriot. (Don't like the Patriot much, though.) The other 4 have taken over my pipe smoking almost. I'm starting to feel like the briars are being badly neglected. The interchangeable Forever Stem, which ditches the obnoxious filter, makes them perfect smokers.


Yep, I like the Forever stems too. I really like the amber ones. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

pomorider said:


> This poem speaks to all Cob Smokers and I am one of them. Great Job.


A very humble thank you, Raphael! ipe:


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Great poem!

I absolutely love Missouri Meerschaums. They seriously get half of all my smoking time.

Also a big thumbs up to Forever Stems!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have enjoyed my little experience with the cob so far!


If a little is enjoyable, imagine the euphoria of a bunch! Rock on brother! :dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome poem Kevin Damn bro that was great!:drum:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Blue_2 said:


> Great poem!
> 
> I absolutely love Missouri Meerschaums. They seriously get half of all my smoking time.
> 
> Also a big thumbs up to Forever Stems!


Thanks Dan. I love 'em too! Can ya tell? hahaha


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Awesome poem Kevin Damn bro that was great!:drum:


 It just takes the right inspiration! Thanks Tony! :tea:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> It just takes the right inspiration! Thanks Tony! :tea:


:wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink::wink:


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

The first pipe I ever bought was a MM Great Dane Bent Egg, and it is still one of the best smoking pipes in the rack (if not the best!) 

It's got such a great cake in it, I can only just fit a Czech tool in to tamp it. I've gone through 3 stems now, and the bowl just keeps on tickin.

Something about a cob. They smoke so damn dry and clean, and I never hesitated to throw something new in the old guy. Never a ghost, and always a pipe cleaner-less smoke.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Pipedreamz said:


> Even my wife liked that one!


Then she knows "good" poetry! :hippie: My thanks to her!


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

so which MM cob or cobs should a noob get?


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> so which MM cob or cobs should a noob get?


Get a Diplomat and a Legend at least. The only one I don't like is the Patriot, but then I've only got a Dip, 3 Legends and a Pat, so what do I know?

The Diplomat's my favorite anyhow.


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

For a smoke with longevity get a MM Freehand...love it! Also the General has a deep bowl.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Jason, the Legend is probably the most readily available. I see them at Walgreens, CVS and so forth. The Legend is a little small for me, but they sell a butt load of 'em. My favorite is the Country Gentleman. I like them straight. Except for the Mac and General, they have the largest bowl capacity. The Diplomat has a comparable bowl cap, but the edge goes to the Gentleman. Some don't like the burnished bowl, but I do (I have 8 of 'em now).

There is no wrong cob for anyone, but I personally have steered clear of the General, Mac and Freehand. Too much smoke with these and I've heard horror stories from unhappy Mac owners.

Here's a link. http://www.corncobpipe.com/


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

bigslowrock said:


> so which MM cob or cobs should a noob get?


I'd recommend one with a natural finish as I think they smoke slightly better. The Missouri Pride is one of my favorites. You can order cobs with a natural finish from the MM factory. Their natural Diplomats are great smokers. You'd have to call MM to see what other's they sell.

I'd buy a straight stem. You can always insert a pipe cleaner and put some heat on the stem and put the bend you like in it. If you order from the factory, I'd order my pipes with "Danish Stems" and order a few extras (@ 25 cents.) If you get into cobs, the Walker Briar Forever Stems are great.

Here's a list of weights and bowl capacities from my pipes. The Prides, Legend and Diplomat have pretty close to the same burn times for me with LNF, my regular tobacco.

Missouri Pride #2	23 grams 0.413	cu in (measured new)	
Missouri Pride #1	26 grams 0.429	cu in (measured new)	
Nat. Diplomat "B" 31 grams 0.473	cu in (measured new)	
MM Washington 32 grams 0.428	cu in (measured new)	
Nat. Diplomat "A" 32 grams 0.471	cu in (measured new)	
Nat. Diplomat #1 34 grams 0.506 cu in	
Legend Cob 36 grams 0.388 cu in	
Diplomat cob #1 37 grams 0.403 cu in	
Nat. Diplomat #2 40 grams 0.479 cu in	
Diplomat cob #2 43 grams 0.405 cu in	
Diplomat cob #3 46 grams 0.380 cu in	
Cntry Gentleman 48 grams 0.518 cu in	
Natural Freehand	68 grams 0.931 cu in

WyoBob


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Shameless self promoting bump onacounta all the cob chatter lately! I have also changed my attitude toward the General. Got two and they're super. Not so much on the Big Mac...the stem hits the bowl too low for me. Get 'em while ya can friends...the current stock is disappearing! (the 5th Ave Diplomat is a very good pipe too, no complaints _at all_)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Things have changed since I was here last. Despite losing a Legend to cob rot, a Dip to cob drop, and giving away two Legends, I now have a Legend, a Pride, 2 Country Gents and 2 Diplomats.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

bigslowrock said:


> so which MM cob or cobs should a noob get?


You can not really go wrong with any cobs available. and,,, you can get them all for less than the price of one mediocre briar.


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Last night my MP died a horrible death, well the stem at least. I was having a hard time walking yesterday, the dog got under my feet and I fell against the door, my MP's stem went straight into it. It broke right at the bend. :bawling: All my other cobs are straight, this one was my only bent version. The good thing is, it didn't hurt the shank at all. Time to order a replacement.

BTW: Nice poem, Kevin. Very belated RG for you, for creativity. :nerd:


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

36Bones said:


> Last night my MP died a horrible death, well the stem at least. I was having a hard time walking yesterday, the dog got under my feet. I fell against the door and my MP's stem went straight into it. It broke right at the bend. :bawling: All my other cobs are straight, this one was a bent MP version. The good thing is, it didn't hurt the shank at all. Time to order a replacement.
> 
> BTW: Nice poem, Kevin. Very belated RG for you, for creativity. :nerd:


Hate to hear about the Pride Hilman...don't get _too_ mad at the pooch! haha


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> Hate to hear about the Pride Hilman...don't get _too_ mad at the pooch! haha


Nah, I never get mad at the dog. He's getting up there in age. My new Diplomats and CGs are supposed to be here Wed. I hope I get lucky and they're the old style. If, they are like the picture posted below, from their website; I'm thinking that the Dipolmat, at least, is the 5th Avenue? What do you think?


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Old timey Diplomat to me...kinda round bottom, apple like! You done good!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Kevin Keith said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> Old timey Diplomat to me...kinda round bottom, apple like! You done good!


Excellent!! I'm happy to hear, they are the old style. Here's a pic of the CG, also from their website, just for comparison sake, to the old one. Lil Brown Smoke Shack, shows to still have both styles in stock. I also bought two more CG's from Mars, they were slighty cheaper. I'm not complaining about cob prices. :madgrin:


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

36Bones said:


> What do you think?


Looking good to me! :tu


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kevin.. Love the poem! Tried an RG bump for you, but was a no-go. Definitely a spirit-bump however! :tu


----------



## zx7rider (Jul 6, 2012)

absolutely love the country gentlemen. I grabbed two, started with the one with the larger bowl and was going to get em both warmed up, but after I heard about the shortage of large cobs, I decided to hold onto it unsmoked.. Just in case.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

36Bones said:


> Nah, I never get mad at the dog. He's getting up there in age. My new Diplomats and CGs are supposed to be here Wed. I hope I get lucky and they're the old style. If, they are like the picture posted below, from their website; I'm thinking that the Dipolmat, at least, is the 5th Avenue? What do you think?


*Country Gents and Diplomats are my favorite Cobs!*


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Hilman, post 'em up when you get 'em! And try a 5th Ave... I'm lovin' it!


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

Just jumped into the Cob world. Bought a few extra for NPS's


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

KickinItInSD said:


> Just jumped into the Cob world. Bought a few extra for NPS's


Sweet! :tu


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm up to a CG, Egg and Patriot now. Can't say I have a favorite as the each have their strong points. I'm itching to get another CG plus a diplomat or general before they are gone. The cobs seem to be able to handle back to back bowls with less stress and moisture than briar.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Reread your poem, Keith. Excellent job! 

And rechecked my cob stock -- I skipped my old Patriot!  Poor old guy doesn't see much action these days.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Reread your poem, Keith. Excellent job!
> 
> And rechecked my cob stock -- I skipped my old Patriot!  Poor old guy doesn't see much action these days.


So many pipes...so little time!


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

EvoFX said:


> loving my legends right now.
> 
> looking into getting a pony express, can anyone tell me why this is cheaper than legends?


They are much smaller.


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

Kevin,
Your poem brought tears to my eyes. Good job.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

I don't know if this is their official facebook page but they only have 60 or so likes. Give them some love.

Missouri Meerschaum Company - Washington, MO - Company | Facebook


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

dgerwin11 said:


> Kevin,
> Your poem brought tears to my eyes. Good job.


That is high praise Douglas! Thank you and i'm glad you liked it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> That is high praise Douglas! Thank you and i'm glad you liked it!


I love the new avatar a Corn Cob and coveralls!
You a class act my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jswaykos (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice! I've been reaching for my cobs more and more lately. I have a couple in my desk at work, too. Great for those times when I don't want to be bothered with maintenance (or very little), but really, they're great for any time!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

jswaykos said:


> Nice! I've been reaching for my cobs more and more lately. I have a couple in my desk at work, too. Great for those times when I don't want to be bothered with maintenance (or very little), but really, they're great for any time!


You're exactly right my brother! Sweet cob smokage is _always_ on the menu and served up cool!


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I love the new avatar a Corn Cob and coveralls!
> You a class act my friend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


The feeling is mutual! Here in my neck of the woods overalls are as common as cornbread! :dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Kevin Keith said:


> The feeling is mutual! Here in my neck of the woods overalls are as common as cornbread! :dude:


That's alright by me i love Cornbread!


----------

